# Monsters Of The South 2010



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

LCHORS
PRESENTS

MONSTERS OF THE SOUTH
3rdannual BAG-O-PARTS 
FAIR GROUND STOCK CARS 1950 TO 1959
Along with FRAY/VHORS race
And ECORR/VHORS INDY car on Sunday 


For more info:
Kevin Browning 816-255-6532
Tony Puzzello 843-906-7101
www.lchors.yolasite.com


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

rules and more info up on our web site 
get them cars ready this is a blast 
thanks kevin


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

the *MONSTERS OF THE SOUTH* is only about 6 weeks away and we are looking for a head count to know how many chassis' to have ready 
we also have some sleeping bag room if any body needs a place to stay


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

guys we are also looking for sponsors for the race we had some amazing sponsors last year and have some great sponsors again this year 
we are looking for some help with chassis.(need about 40-50)
double flanged wheels
tires if any one can help let me know (or if you can give us a price break)
or you can donate any prize you would like we will get your name out with all our post on the boards 
thank kevin
LCHORS
www.lchors.com


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

the list of sponsors and racers is growing
sponsors
habbys free jet
scm performance
identity tires
brp
impaul

racers
kevin b
tim cam 
hiram d
todd m
tony p
alan m
mike r
ricky
damian
tom b
ray
bill k
lewisw


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*sponsor and racer update*

the list of sponsors and racers is growing

> > sponsors
> > habbys free jet
> > scm performance
> > identity tires
> > brp
> > impaul from hobby talk
pomfish from hobby talk
bubbas shels
hotracks


RACERS
kevin b
tim c
hiram d
todd m
tony p
alan m
mike r
ricky
damian
tom b
ray
gary b
bill k
lewisw
ron w
tommy j
dwayne
skylar
chris
> > > its time we are about 6 weeks away from MONSTERS OF THE SOUTH
> > > 
> > > boys and girls i hope you have your calanders maked for this race its
> > > going to be a blast 2 days of great racing food and friends
> > > 
> > > we are looking for a head count so we can have the chassis' ready for
> > > every one and food and drinks
> > > 
> > > vendors please feel free to bring you parts and tools for sale
> > > 
> > > racers if you have parts,tools or cars to trade or sale plese bring them
> > > 
> > > RULES AND INFo FOUND ON
> > > 
> > > old web site www.lchors.yolasite.com <http://www.lchors.yolasite.com>
> > > 
> > > new site (still working on) www.lchors.com <http://www.lchors.com>
> > > 
> > > thanks kevin


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

more drivers added more sponsors
chassis here 
tires here 
bodys here 
thanks again everyone hope to see some new faces here in may


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*update*

boys and girls we are 3 weeks from MONTERS OF THE SOUTH MAY 1&2
sponsor prizes are showing up thank you all (i have not heard from some of our sponsors please contact me [email protected] com or call me 816-255-6532) )
tracks are almost ready 
racers are ready 
I STILL NEED A HEAD COUNT FROM THE RACERS SO PLEASE EMAIL ME 
T-SHIRTS ARE ORDERED 
plane tickets are bought 
so please come join us i promise you will have a blast 
thanks


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*Less Than 2 Weeks*

Boys And Girls We Are Less Than 2 Weeks A Way From The Greats Race In The South 
Doors Open Friday At 3pm 
Sat 8 Am Racing To Start At 11 Am 
Door Prizes Showing Up Daily 
Even If You Dont Think You Can Win (by The Yes You Can This Is A Bag-o-parts Race Anybody Can Win With A Little Luck =diff Winner In The First 2 Years Of This Race) Years Race You Should Come For The Fun ,the People ,and The Door Prizes 
Please Any Questions Or You Want To Sponsor Race Please Call Or E-mail Me 
Phone 816-255-6532


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*Sponsors And Racers*

the list of sponsors and racers is growing WITH LESS THAN 2 WEEKS TO GO THINGS ARE LOOKING GOOD

> > sponsors
zoomin motorsports
> > habbys free jet
> > scm performance
> > identity tires
> > brp
> > impaul from hobby talk
pomfish from hobby talk
bubbas shels
hotracks 
LIGHTNING SLOT CARS


RACERS
kevin b
tim c
hiram d
tony p
alan m
mike r
ricky
damian
tom b
ray
gary b
bill k
lewisw
ron w
tommy j
dwayne
skylar
chris


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*friday night*

i will have an unofficial race or test and tune on my new TKO track friday after practice 
everone welcome


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

2 DAYS LEFT TILL THE BEST RACE IN THE SOUTH
MONSTERS OF THE SOUTH 
PRACTICE STARTS ON FRIDAY AFTERNOON
RACIN STARTS SATURDAY AT 11
BOYS LETS GO RACIN
PLANES START ARIVING TOMORROW


DONT FORGET 
REAR TIRES 
GUIDE PIN
BODY 
AND YOU TOOLS

dont forget all our great sponsors
sponsors
zoomin motorsports
> > habbys free jet
> > scm performance
> > identity tires
> > brp
> > impaul from hobby talk
pomfish from hobby talk
bubbas shels
hotracks 
LIGHTNING SLOT CARS


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

wow wow wow 
what a day of racing and friends 
first i want to thank every one that help and cooked son daughters wives girl friends and cleaned and polished and traveled 
and our SPONSORS ARE UNBELIEVEABLE WOW WOW WOW 
we had some of the best burgers chips dips and BROWNIES i think we every had. 
friday eve we had open practice there are some super fast cars for sundays races records have already starting to fall . 
in spena fashion i will have to talk about my self in third party ha ha 
one record that fell was a 12.96 lap on white in practice on the monster 
on the oval orange lane hiram ran 3.82 lap on orange 
thats just a few i know there will be more 

Saturday started with race showing up just before 8 am and paratice started again
all the race were ther by 10 we had 14 racers
at about 11am drivers meeting started numbers drawn for chassis and door prizes started to be drawn for wow what prizes. 
after chassis pick the racers sat a there boxes the timer was set and the build was on it only took a few seconds till you heard motors whisling like dentist drills the 30 min went by was to fast for some. kevin was done in about 20 min mark and started trying to help others that struggle a little bit the bell rang the cars were impounded pix taken
then all the racers lined up and voted on BEST OF SHOW after vote counted HIRAMS CAR WON HANDS DOWN what a cool car all the cars were gorgeous (this is what we had in mind when we decided to run fair gounds style cars ) pix to come 
then qualifing started the grill was fired up and the MONSTERS OF THE SOUTH has begun
wow the car were fast and smooth there was a few that had issues every one had 2 mins to test on track after everyone was through there were a few that could not get car to run right or and frt end bouce so we decided in the name of fun to allow extra time to get cars tune. rays car would just stop it was the fastest car in the straight but would just stop there were 3 of us working on his car kevin working on brushes hiram working on shoes tc on what ever he could lend a hand .alans car had a severe bounce we could not get it out so his car bounced all day and he drove the wheels off that car wow good job alan(sorry we could not make it better)
thats part of the fun with bag o parts races you never know who going to get THE CAR 
on this day it was kevin it was fast smooth and handled 
with time spent on trying to make cars better we had to change our program a little we ran a round robin style once through races 
we ran a 3 min qualifier that set the field for the rest of the day it was on the MONSTER road course there was shoes be tweeking there was body grinding every one try to get their cars to run better 
results 
laps
63 kevin
56 tc
56 gary
54 chris
54 mike
54 hiram
53 tony
52 skylar
51 dwayne
50 andy
50 alan
48 ray
47 damion
44 ricky
then we steped of and ran GOLIATH the oval wow there were some fast cars lots of wild crashes and some very smooth cars when the smoke cleared kevin was on top for his first win of the day the cars just looked so cool on that big oval
results
laps 
246 kevin
224 gary
219 dwayne
217 tony
216 tc
213 mike
212 ray-with a car that just stoped when it wanted
208 skylar
204 hiram
198 damion
191 chris
165 andy
164 alan
150 ricky

then we steped up to the MONSTER for the final run of the day by now there hard been some tweeking cars started to free up what a freakin race most of the positions were decided by track sections 
tc,dwayne and chris were within about 1 foot apart for 4th place 
results 
laps
63 kevin
58 gary
56 hiram
55 tc
55 dwayne
55 chris
55 mike 
53 tony
53 skylar
50 andy
48 ricky
48 ray
48 alan
46 damion

we decided not to run the drag strip due to time and some of the guys that traveled had 7 hr drives ahead of them 
so plaques were handed out door prizes all passed out 
the greatest race in our short history was over those who stayed would return sunday for the ECORRS INDY AND SS RACE more on that later 

again i want to thank chris(tonys wife) and tony for opening up their compound so we could come and play with toy car THANK YOU THANK YOU 


kevin
ps more to come


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

After saturdays race some of us went to easterbes to have a plate full of south carolina shrimp good goolliee it was good 
then on to my house for tuning session on my new TKO track most gave up at about 10pm but a few were playing till about 2 am we had a ball
up at 6 am showered and off to tonys by 9 am (thanks to karen my wife for breakfast)
got to tonys a little before 9 practiced for about an hour then off to the races 1st race was echors ss race on the monster we had 10 driver stay for this race 
we ran best of 3 lap qualifier 
which hiram nailed tq with a 13.266 (remember this track is about 116 running feet)
kevin was close behind at 13.316
14.287 tc
14.549 mike
14.707 ray
14.880 alan
15.017 tony
15.036 ricky
15.539 damion
17.215 kassie 
we set up the main so 1 moved out of the c and 2 moved up from the b would move up to the next main
C main was a race to watch they were all with in a lap of each other till about the begining of the 3 rd lane ----we ran on the 4 outside lanes so we could run marshalled races
tha last 2 lanes was the tony and ricky show they battled to the very end with tony getting to the lap counter 1st they were only about 20 sections apart
45 tony moved up
44 ricky
40 alan
38 damiom
35 kassie

with tony moving up to the B main it was set 
it was another lane to lane battle i dont think tony and tc were ever more than 6 inches from each other what a race these guy were flying to tell the truth i do not know who won it was that close i just know they moved to the A main and the battle continued there 
mike and ray ran amazing races also they were right there the whole race the red lane bit them both i would love to see a replay of that race 
47 tc
47 tony
45 mike
44 ray
now to the A main 
it started with kevin in blue hiram in red. kevin took of to almost a full lap lead over the field
tony and tc continued there battle but remain very close and at then end of the 1st lane kevin was in the lead tc 2nd tony 3rd hiram 4th but hiram was done with the gutter lane had 3 fast lanes to go 
at the end of 3 lanes kevin still had about 3/4 of a lap lead over the other 3 
the last lane saw hiram in blue kevin in yellow 2 fastest lanes on the track 
it was kevins race to lose and he did about half way his car hit some thing in frt straight and came off from that point the car hit it 3 time in the closing laps and hiram was on the prowl he was running some of the fastest laps of the day and got by kevin to take the win by 20 track sections 
way to drive hiram i dont think i have ever shook that bad 
grats buddy what a race 
tony and tc just beat the dog out of each other with tc coming out on top i think the hole race other than kevins problems the was only 5 or 6 wrecks total by all 4 guys wow what a race great job guys 
with an SS win 2 years in a row hiram took home the gold 
49 hiram
49 kevin
47 tc
46 tony

now to the oval to race indy cars 
qualifing 1st you take about fast cars omg
tc set early time at a 4.1 but we had 10 fast indys and again hiram flying in with a 3.873
kevins car sputtered few others crashed so the had to back off a little to get a lap in 
but in the end it was hiram with a 3.873 lap that held on to the tq
tc was 2nd with a 4.174
4.325 tony
4.453 kevin
4.573 alan
4.579 mike
4.931 damion
4.976 ricky
5.85 kassie
5.776 ray
this race we ran 2 mains with 2 moving up to the A
the B saw mike an alan battle for the #1 spot both cars were flying low and puttin some laps down in a hurry 
this was a track call race which mean you crash or you take some one out who evers cars not in the slot they lost a lap so you have to watch what you do cause you take some one out karma will come back to bite you 
mike and alan just kind of ran off and hide from the others with mike winning and alan 2nd for the move ups 
1 big note the was less crashes in this race then ther was in the A main 
214 mike
200 alan
190 ricky
186 damion
180 ray
146 kassie
now the A main it was billed to be the fastest indy car race on the east coast and it was 
hiram and kevin clicked off 3.7 sec laps all the car ran sub 4 sec laps it was a great 1st lane then all he---l broke out wrecks ever where tc went 3 lane with out a crash till kevin and him were battling and kevin took them both out the like 10 laps later mike got him 
shortly there after he got him self kevin car was the fastest on all lanes till he got to white and his car would not pull any speed and hiram put 4 laps on him in 1 lane 
then it became the fastest idy race youed ever see kevin on a mission to get laps back
hiram and tc trying to hold him off tony , mike and alan were racing for 4th after that and battle the did till alans car got hot and mike and tony left him behind mike was had to drive hard but a little to hard and crashes took there toll 
when the race was over kevin had made up 2 laps on hiram but it was not enough tc was right there 
for the 2nd year in a row hiram owned sundays races taking both win on this day 
way to run hiram (i told you i hope youed win(inside joke)
233 hiram
231 kevin
226 tc
215 tony
206 mike
198 alan
again thanks to everyone who came and raced with us and i hope you will back next year 
couple of quick notes 
ray what a weekend ray just started racing with us just a few months a go way to run 
alan i know you have not felt the best but way to run and thank you for being part of LCHORS could not do it with out you 
mike ricky same to ya thanks for all you help and showing up every week
tony and chris--damion and kassie of letting us in to your family to play with our toys 
hiram,tc,gary,dwayne,skylar,and chris fo traveling to the race 
all you guy are what makes this so much fun and worth the time and energy to stay in this sport 
again thank to everyone 

ps next the SPONSORS SPOT LIGHT


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

here we go THE BEST SPONSORS IN THE WORLD 
ZOOMIN MOTORSPORTS
hat-bodys- wheels-spacers-frt ends ect!!!!! thank you so much ALL RAN 1 OR OWNED ONE
HABBYS FREEJET
what can i say the best oil on the market thanks you very much ALL TOP FINISHER RAN FREE JET
SCM PERFORMANCE
wheel remover the best you can buy thanks your the best 1ST DOOR PRIZE PICKED
IDENITY TIRES 
can not find a tire the hooks your car up better don your the greatest thanks EVERYONE HAD THEM
BRP
bodys- frt end weights some of the coolest bodys around thanks so much BEST SPORTS MAN BODYS MADE
POMFISH from hobby talk
thanks so much for the slip on tires races thank you
BUBBAS RACE CAR SHELLS
those were the hit of the race the boys loved them thanks very much
BUDS HO
chassis' you always come through for us 2 yrs in arow I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY thanks 
KBS LIGHTING SLOT CARS 
2 chassis builds for the race in you thanks SOME OF THE FASTEST JL/AW YOU CAN OWN
HOTRACKS OF KC 
wheels-tires-axles you are what this sport all about THE SPORTS GREATS PEOPLE AND SHOP
DONT FORGET HOTRACKS WILL HOST "MEAT IN THE MIDDLE" IN JULY HOPE SEE EVERYONE THERE

TONY,CHRIS,DAMION, AND KASSIE 
for letting us krazy boys and our toys coming and playin for 3 days what a blast you are one of the best host in the sport THANK YOU SO MUCH

the biggest thank you need to got chris she spent many hours coming up with the plaques we were able to give to the winners 

and to all the racers wives,girl friends, dads and special others for letting us all get together and race 

to ever one who cooked,cleaned ,bought and brought all the food and drink we could not do this with out you

LCHORS want to thank everyone who had any thing to do with the race or prep for race thank you thank you 

HOPE TO SEE EVEYONE SOON IF NOT WEE WILL SEE YOU AT THE MONSTER OF THE SOUTH 2011
THANKS AGAIN KEVIN.


----------

